# Are these plants all pest-control myths?



## bluefoxicy (Nov 5, 2012)

Lavender repels rats. People bed their pet rats' cages with lavender. Then again, fresh growing live lavender is going to produce a lot more oil and heavier VOC concentrations than something you cut hours ago. On the other hand, people report field mice playing in their lavender shrubs!

Peppermint repels rats. Really?

Garlic I can believe. Onions in general, but garlic is listed plain out.

Chrysanthamums?

Marigolds?

Does any of this really work? It all sounds way too easy, but ceder does produce oils that chase away insects and many rodents and other small animals have strong olfactory senses that may react poorly to heavy VOCs. Lavender and peppermint might burn if they were 20x concentrated; garlic's emission of sulfur compounds has got to be sickening if your sense of smell is that strong, not to mention the sulfur aversion is because most common sulfur compounds are toxic.

Any evidence? Known bull****?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I can tell you about one pest and Garlic and it ain't no BULL.

When the neighbor's goats get out and into your garden they won't touch your Garlic no matter what myth says a goat will eat anything.

I observed Ms Nanny poke her head through the fence to smell a garlic plant to determine if edible. Ms Nanny backed out so fast I had to go see if it was a Diamond Back rattler that spooked her :laughing: and that ain't no BULL.


----------



## bluefoxicy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hah.

We have lots of rats here, I figured I'd kill eighty-seven birds with one stone.

The yellow jacket hornets and wasps are kind of irritating, and with all the fruit trees I figured I'd put out a beehive so the honeybees can protect the area from the nasty **** they'll attract.

Figured on lavender to help feed the honeybees and keep them dense in the area so they'll attack wasps.

Figured the lavender would be good to put in my buckwheat hull pillows, since it's anxiolytic and will enhance sleep. This is paired with special mediation in the growth of Camellia Sinensis to greatly increase Theanine content (aiming for above 50mg per 1 dry teaspoon, 95% levorotary, using burlap shading techniques).

Then I start reading that lavender, mint, and a handful of other interesting plants--interesting because they smell good, are edible, and produce decent honey--also repel rodents. I'm inundated with rats, virginia white-faced possums, and the occasional field mouse, so this interests me.

I am simply trying to make the most effective use of my landscaping efforts in a 2500 square foot yard. If I can keep the rats out, that's great; although I may select a small nut tree, because I swear I saw a grey squirrel the other day.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

You didnt mention 'smells" that keep away mosquitos- they dont work, in case youre curious about it. almost nothing repells mosquitos. Myths. Yes, a few may stay away from smoke, etc, but not the majority of them. DEET- only thing that is somewhat useful if rubbed on your skin.


----------



## bluefoxicy (Nov 5, 2012)

noquacks said:


> You didnt mention 'smells" that keep away mosquitos- they dont work, in case youre curious about it. almost nothing repells mosquitos. Myths. Yes, a few may stay away from smoke, etc, but not the majority of them. DEET- only thing that is somewhat useful if rubbed on your skin.


Citronella has been shown, by careful repeated study, to affect the travel patterns of flies in useful ways (they try to get away from it; they'll browse the area repeatedly, but 95% or more of their typical occupancy in said area is eliminated).


----------



## Lelani (Feb 28, 2014)

Get your hands on some cat urine, apply it to areas where rats are a problem. Worked for me


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What about planting mint to keep the mosquitoes away?


----------

